# My Allis Chalmers B-206



## jwade78k (6 mo ago)

Hi I would like to know how much this Allis Chalmers B-206 is valued and what year it was made, it runs and works great. 

Serial num:1906

Thank you


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

That tractor is 50+ years old. Should have antique value if you can find an interested party.
Antique buyers are not big spenders. You might get $250-$300 for it??


----------



## jwade256 (4 mo ago)

EdF said:


> That tractor is 50+ years old. Should have antique value if you can find an interested party. Antique buyers are not big spenders. You might get $250-$300 for it??


 thank you


----------

